
Wikipedia's list of lists of lists - mrsebastian
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_lists_of_lists
======
redthrowaway
I was sad to see that List of lists of lists of lists was created, but
deleted. Arbitrary limits on tree depth make me a sad coder.

Given that this is clearly a tree, I'd prefer they just have a WP:Lists, with
each of the relevant groupings of lists listed there, and so on.

~~~
baddox
I've always thought that the last step should be "Lists of non-list items" to
ensure that, among other things, lists don't contain themselves.

------
bbrizzi
I'm still waiting for the list of lists that do not contain themselves.

~~~
ufo
Here it is, hiding inside the Russel's paradox article:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Russell%27s_paradox#Applied_ve...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Russell%27s_paradox#Applied_versions)

------
toyg
I'm surprised it doesn't yet include this:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Celestial_Emporium_of_Benevolen...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Celestial_Emporium_of_Benevolent_Knowledges_Taxonomy)

I guess this is a list of lists of things who do not belong to the Emperor.

EDIT: now realized it's a list of lists of lists. Somebody should create a
list of Borges' lists, then, including the aforementioned.

~~~
Tangurena
The apostrophe has been deleted from your link. I suspect some anti-SQL-
injection code ate it. %27 should be the appropriate escape character.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Celestial_Emporium_of_Benevolen...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Celestial_Emporium_of_Benevolent_Knowledge%27s_Taxonomy)

------
Kutta
Well, the awesome Yvain (aka Scott Siskind) must be mentioned here, since he
made years ago a list of lists of lists of lists.

<http://www.raikoth.net/lololol.html>

Please heed the warning in the bottom.

------
wxs
Of course, that set contains itself: scroll to L and there's a self-reference.

~~~
LearnYouALisp
But it's a list of lists of lists, so it should only contain lists of lists--
well, by the strict definition, a nested list is still a list. So,
_technically_ I suppose it can be there, but it reads as list of (lists of
lists), where the depth of each level is clearly shown.

------
daviddaviddavid
This is all fun and games until Russell's paradox rears its ugly head.

------
JoelMcCracken
In other news, data can be listed in a hierarchal manner.

------
joshuahedlund
Lists, yes, but what about categories?

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Chefs_who_committed_su...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Chefs_who_committed_suicide)

~~~
morsch
Well, there is <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Categories>

"Not to be confused with Category:Category-theoretic categories."

------
joezydeco
Does this page exist in the other languages? Can we go a level up?

~~~
kwamenum86
As someone else in this thread mentioned, the page has a link to itself in the
L section, which means that we can't (and don't need to) go a level up. Like
any good metalist, this list contains itself.

~~~
rufibarbatus
Next up: a list of lists that do not contain themselves

(Punchline drumroll.)

~~~
kwamenum86
Ha. That's actually pretty funny. To state the obvious: that's impossible. If
the list omits itself, it's incomplete. It it includes itself, it's invalid.

~~~
lsb
Thanks, Bertrand, for clearing that up.

------
johnarras
But where's the page that contains a list of links to all pages that don't
contain links to themselves?

~~~
martincmartin
I just came here to write that. :)

------
drcube
List of lists of lists of lists:

<https://www.google.com/search?q=lists+of+lists+of+lists>

------
smickie
One of my favorites was missing from the Animals section:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_animals_with_fraudulent...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_animals_with_fraudulent_diplomas)

~~~
RandallBrown
That's just a list though, not a list of lists.

------
niels_olson
While you're all punning away in a recursive delirium, I think it's worth
noting the distinct absence of science topics: lists of proteins? lists of
genes? lists of algorithms? lists of particles? lists of reactions? And, my
favorite: lists of catalysts?

~~~
PhilipG
Not to mention the lists of lisps.

------
jhuckestein
Let's start a [edit: complete] list of lists of lists that don't contain
themselves

~~~
iso8859-1
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:PrefixIndex/List_of>

------
joejohnson
I wish someone would compile a list of links to these sorts of pages...

------
bitwize
Yo dawg, I heard you like lists!

------
adam_freidin
google page rank v.s. wikipedia... round 1, FIGHT!

------
atuljangra
what is it about ?

~~~
hc8217
basically everything on wikipedia is ordered into lists. many of those lists
are further organized into lists of lists. those lists of lists are organized
in this article and its a list of lists of lists.

for example one of the lists of lists on 'list of lists of lists' is 'lists of
american films' and one of the lists there is 'list of american films of 1900'
which contains, among others, 'Clowns Spinning Hats'.

I actually found one list of lists of lists on 'list of lists of lists'.
'Lists of Americans' > 'Lists of African Americans' > 'List of African
American Jurists' > 'Dennis Archer'. Going to see if I can find another and
create the epic 'list of lists of lists of lists'.

~~~
IChrisI
You can put the list of lists of lists on your list of lists of lists of
lists. Also, 'Isotope lists' > 'Isotope lists, 0-24' > 'Isotopes of Helium' >
'Helium-2' though I don't know if that counts.

------
josscrowcroft
That is so incredibly meta.

------
omarqureshi
Contains a "List of lists of national institutions and symbols" - listception.

------
bjoernbu
... is as incomplete as most lists are.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_drug-related_deaths> is missing, for
instance.

~~~
ElliotH
That's not a list of lists though. So it shouldn't be included in a list of
lists of lists.

